# Newcomer's Collection



## iamnobody (Jun 25, 2012)

*A Newcomer's Collection*


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## iamnobody (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## badtziscool (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice collector's pieces you have there. 

:welcome:


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you badtziscool lovecpf


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## iamnobody (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## euroken (Jun 26, 2012)

Absolutely impressive collection! Will stir up jealousy among even the veterans of the forum!

Cheers!


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## iamnobody (Jun 29, 2012)

euroken said:


> Absolutely impressive collection! Will stir up jealousy among even the veterans of the forum!
> 
> Cheers!



Hi euroken! Thank you for your appreciation. I am just a small potato and I have to learn more about SureFire from the veterans.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 1, 2012)

euroken is spot-on 100% 

that's an amazing collection imo

so surely you mean just a newcomer to CPF, right? with a stellar light collection like that you've had to have been doing this for a while i'd bet


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 6, 2012)

tobrien said:


> euroken is spot-on 100%
> 
> that's an amazing collection imo
> 
> so surely you mean just a newcomer to CPF, right? with a stellar light collection like that you've had to have been doing this for a while i'd bet



Thank you tobrien. Yes, I am a newcomer to CPF. This forum is really a nice place for flashaholics all around the world. I am regretimg for becoming a member too late.


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Rat (Jul 6, 2012)

WOW Great collection welcome to CPF

I have never seen the Surefire C2 Emerson with a ribbed bezel did it come that way ? If so what is the serial number of the light ?

Hey I think you should now move to the next level Custom titanium :twothumbs 

I will help you fund your new found Ti custom fetish :naughty: By taking some of these off you starting with the Pk Def1 



cheers


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Rat, nice to meet you.

I have changed a LU60A bezel to my C2-EM. I think it is called 13586-11.

The silver color E-body is not make by titanium. It is just make by aluminum and was polished. Meanwhile, I am still looking for DEFs. 
The one which shown in my photo is a PK Logo KROMA MIL-SPEC only.

Thank you for your appreciation.


----------



## LE6920 (Jul 6, 2012)

Very nice collection. I see you are a big fan of the Z32 bezel. It looks like you replaced many of your regular bezels (like on the 6Z and 9Z) with Z32 bezels.


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 6, 2012)

LE6920 said:


> Very nice collection. I see you are a big fan of the Z32 bezel. It looks like you replaced many of your regular bezels (like on the 6Z and 9Z) with Z32 bezels.



Yes, I am addicted to Z32. I have nearly 40 nos. of this. Most of my old school SureFires were replaced to this bezel.


----------



## ARA (Jul 7, 2012)

Simply mouth watering. Awesome collection, you must have spent a fortune in time and money collecting all these.


----------



## alfa (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, very nice collection!

What have you used as adapter for the LU10 and LU20 based flashlights?


----------



## tatasal (Jul 18, 2012)

Very, very nice collection you have there...

If I may ask, why do you buy/own more than one of most of the same lights ?

Hell, I can't even afford a single Surefire !


----------



## alfa (Jul 18, 2012)

tatasal said:


> Very, very nice collection you have there...
> 
> If I may ask, why do you buy/own more than one of most of the same lights ?
> 
> Hell, I can't even afford a single Surefire !



Because they are addictive!


----------



## marklanchafan (Mar 14, 2013)

AS a newcome . wanna see the others thread.
as reference. 

Nice flashlight. I like the D2
but..... i don think u are newcomer.


----------

